# NUK walk this year !



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2015)

Newcastle University & the team from the RVI/Freeman are to have a walk this year to raise funds for what they are doing (brilliant work to fight Diabetes & come up with a cure)  As SOON as I know dates I will post. Once again BRILLIANT WORK


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2015)

If you live near the North East its "17 May" Sunday around 10 o clock. I have peddled both sides of the Tyne & one side is "c2c" & other is the "Keelmans Way". I know the walk involves the Tyne (Side& not in a boat )


----------

